# Night sweats



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Has anyone found any kind of homeopathic treatment to prevent hormonal night sweats?

For the past couple of years, I've gotten night sweats usually only for one night, two nights before I get my period. (And sometimes when I ovulate). 

I'm 43.5. 

This month I got them for four nights in a row, then a one night break (last night), and got my period today, a week late (almost). Last night was the only good night's sleep I got all week because of the night sweats. 

Has anyone tried anything that has helped? It's so annoying. 

My mom "reassured" me that I only have about "six more years of this." :crying:


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm not 100% certain, but I think that symptom is due to lower than normal progesterone levels in the luteal phase of your cycle. If your cycle is short (<28 days) then that confirms my suspicion.

One way I've read that can address it is to take Prometrium (assuming that your doctor agrees) or to use a prescription progesterone cream during that phase of your cycle. Another possibility is to take herbs. I personally had really excellent results from herbs. A naturopath should be able to suggest the right herbal blend for you. Sometimes they treat it with a single herb, rather than a blend.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

In the book The Hormone Cure, the author suggests up to 400 IU of Vitamin E and/or 400 mg of magnesium everyday. Also, adding flax seed to your meals or Maca.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks, ladies. I know I should probably be taking some supplements/vitamins. I take nothing even though my GP tells me every year what I need to be taking.

I have used progesterone cream in the past for Luteal Phase Defect, so I guess it would be wise to try that again for night sweats. I usually do have short cycles (fewer than 28 days), except for this month when I was a week late, so I know that's still an issue.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

If you're in your mid-forties you may have had a long cycle due to having an anovulatory cycle this month. Those will happen from time to time as you approach menopause.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> If you're in your mid-forties you may have had a long cycle due to having an anovulatory cycle this month. Those will happen from time to time as you approach menopause.


I think that's probably what it was. I'd like to request this every month, thank you!  It was nice to have a 5 week cycle .


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I think that's probably what it was. I'd like to request this every month, thank you!  It was nice to have a 5 week cycle .


Yeah, it is! Short cycles are a PITA. Especially short, heavy cycles, which is what I "enjoyed" for a couple of years before I got on the herbs and my hormones balanced out.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> Yeah, it is! Short cycles are a PITA. Especially short, heavy cycles, which is what I "enjoyed" for a couple of years before I got on the herbs and my hormones balanced out.


That's what I have.....short heavy cycles. This longer one has been so much more normal (which seems so weird to me). I need to start some herbs or something. Thanks!


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

See a naturopath. You won't believe how effective they can be until you experience them yourself. My period went back to 28 days and completely normal the very first month. Stayed that way until menopause started making me skip periods or have light ones the odd month.


----------

